# What did Harry do this afternoon?



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After lunch I went out and bought a new fire extinguisher for the shed, fitted it on the wall near the doorway then proceeded to reduce the size of six Acrylic square pen blanks as shown in the photographs.
I doubt that I'll start the pens until next week.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I still like the blue one best Harry.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A person can never have too many fire extinguishers. 

Well, almost never.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice toy fire extinguisher you may want to pickup a real one ,say a 20lb.one and hang it just out side the shop door, you may never use it but it's like having insurance ,pay up front then you are covered just in case..

Or you can drink alot of water all the time just in case you have a fire..

Many don't do this but take your toy off the wall and start a fire out side the shop with some scrap wood and saw dust,oil rags, then point your toy at the fire and try and put it out,, now think if the fire was ten times as big,,,and you got it in time you may have a chance to put it out..with a real fire extinguisher... not to say anything about having a fire extinguisher outside the house..1st.rule when you have a fire, get out of the building  don't stick around looking for the fire extinguisher...or try and get it off the wall 

If you don't want to use up your toy for real test, hang it right by the door.

Once you see the fire or the smoke it's to late the norm ,time to get out by then ..you can get the bigger ones refill but it's cheaper the norm to just replace them after 5 years or so..

But then maybe you like driving your car around without insurance 
same thing..  



=========

=======




harrysin said:


> After lunch I went out and bought a new fire extinguisher for the shed, fitted it on the wall near the doorway then proceeded to reduce the size of six Acrylic square pen blanks as shown in the photographs.
> I doubt that I'll start the pens until next week.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It kinda scares me when Harry buys a fire extinguisher!!!!!!!!!!

Good looking pen blanks Harry.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Harry, can you save the "fluff" from you turnings? Maybe for an Easter basket!

The blanks look interesting. I sold my metal lathe a few years ago. Nothing to make with it. Now, I realize I should have saved it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Nice toy fire extinguisher you may want to pick up a real one ,say a 20lb.one and hang it just out side the shop door, you may never use it but it's like having insurance ,pay up front then you are covered just in case..
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> It kinda scares me when Harry buys a fire extinguisher!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good looking pen blanks Harry.


I do use lots of 0000 wire wool and have all kinds of solvents, the latter close together as distinct from spread around the place.
Thanks Bernie for your comments on the blanks, but as you are well aware, there's plenty of time for catastrophes!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, as I was cleaning the lathe I was wondering what could be done with all that pretty swarf but decided the bin was the place for it.

Regarding metal lathes, I agree that without specific jobs for them once all the tool posts and jigs are complete, tend to have little or no use. Mine and a miniature Emco unimat 3 were in almost daily use before I retired from my specialist video repair business and even though I left the Unimat with the business when we passed it on to our son, I was still asked to make various parts, but when the business closed I had little use for it. Fortunately, one of my younger friends is a prolific inventor so I make all sorts of parts for him, also template guides, sleeve bearings and guides and now as you have seen, reduce blanks to make the final pen making so much easier. I would not like to carry on my hobbies without a metal lathe.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bj, you should see my toy..... my son gives me crap about it ( the fireman) I do need to replace it. Harry, going to be some good looking pens!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Glad to see you have it in the right place .. but you may not need it,looks like your shop is painted tin,,,,just a big magnet to clean up after a major fire.. 

" empty at regular intervals " sounds like it's time for a rain barrel OUT SIDE OF THE SHOP ,just in case your toy extinguisher runs out..

one picture is worth a 1000 words mate..
How about some pictures of you filling up the rain barrel  on 2nd tough maybe NOT 

=======





harrysin said:


> bobj3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Harry
> ...


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

*What did Phil do this afternoon?*










This is what I did this afternoon. Since I work at night on the weekends, this is how I spend my days...

Harry, 

I am jealous and envious. I wish that I had a metal lathe. Of course, I have no place to put one, but that is immaterial.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Phil, it surprises me that so many women have sewing rooms in the house, what about the guys having a lathe room or at least sharing the sewing room, just a thought!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Great to hear from you Corey and thanks for your comments, I do hope your back problems are improving.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For Harry

Just to show you I do practice what I preach 
Here's a snapshot or two of the ones I have around the shop and around the house 
I didn't take any of the ones inside the house, about 6 more or so.. 


========
========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Great to hear from you Corey and thanks for your comments, I do hope your back problems are improving.


I have not had too many issues of late Harry. Been very cautious and conciseness of what I do and how I do it. 

Corey


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Phil, it surprises me that so many women have sewing rooms in the house, what about the guys having a lathe room or at least sharing the sewing room, just a thought!


Harry,

I do have a lathe room in my house. My shop is in my 4th bedroom. I told my wife when we bought that house that we should have gotten one with a garage, and that if we didn't, I was gonna use that bedroom right there (he said pointing to the smaller bedroom) for my shop. It works out well, but I really wish that I had chosen the bigger of the spare bedrooms instead of the smaller.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"It works out well, but I really wish that I had chosen the bigger of the spare bedrooms instead of the smaller."

Is it really too late Phil.?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, unlike some, who shall remain nameless, I have NEVER doubted anything you have ever said, anyway, any person who has multiple routers, in fact multiples of everything, is bound to have many fire extinguishers even though one of them is tied to the wall with a telephone cord!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

great days work, Harry

James


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

harrysin said:


> After lunch I went out and bought a new fire extinguisher for the shed, fitted it on the wall near the doorway then proceeded to reduce the size of six Acrylic square pen blanks as shown in the photographs.
> I doubt that I'll start the pens until next week.


I love machining plastics but OH THE SWARF. As it snakes off the tip it wraps round anything.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> For Harry
> 
> Just to show you I do practice what I preach
> Here's a snapshot or two of the ones I have around the shop and around the house
> ...


Hose would be good. Powder and CO2 are useless on wood paper etc Especially CO2 as it sprays the fuel (sawdust ) round, I know I spent 32 years in the volunteer Fire Service and saw the results. Powder & Co2 have their place though.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fire control, maybe I should extend the sprinkling system from the garage where the shop was going to be and include the new shop. 

Got called to jury duty this week so not much will happen in the shop seems like.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Lemuzz said:


> Hose would be good. Powder and CO2 are useless on wood paper etc Especially CO2 as it sprays the fuel (sawdust ) round, I know I spent 32 years in the volunteer Fire Service and saw the results. Powder & Co2 have their place though.


That's very strange Lemuzz, Australian standards state that dry powder is for wood and paper, look it up on the internet.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Lemuzz said:


> I love machining plastics but OH THE SWARF. As it snakes off the tip it wraps round anything.


I had the auto traverse on and was pulling the swarf off the cutter with both hands as fast as they would move to prevent it wrapping around the blank.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> great days work, Harry
> 
> James


Thanks James it's been a while since we've heard from you.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

harrysin said:


> That's very strange Lemuzz, Australian standards state that dry powder is for wood and paper, look it up on the internet.


Water for wood 'n' paper etc. Powder for petrol, fat etc. CO2 for electrical.
Water cools the fuel and applied in the correct form ie. spray and enough of it, excludes the air. Powder smothers the flame but would still burn underneath if applied to saw dust and shavings as it doesn't cool.and you must be close to the flame and in larger extinguishers, leaves a mess. CO2 also excludes the air but has a short extinguishing life particularly in a draught and comes out with force and would blow sawdust and shavings about. Also has no cooling effect. So its "horses for courses". With Powder the powder settles in the extinguisher over time and you must regularly shake up the powder or you may get nothing out the spout when you most need it. Don't forget Small extinguishers are for small fires and they don't prevent re-ignition and you must be close to the source. If you use powder or CO2 on a fire you would expect to be about a metre from the seat.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I had the auto traverse on and was pulling the swarf off the cutter with both hands as fast as they would move to prevent it wrapping around the blank.


Yep your hands work overtime. lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, I think you are to be commended on getting the extinguisher. I also think you chose a good size for you to handle. A larger extinguisher wouldn't be of much use if you could not easily move or use it quickly. I have a single 20 LB unit next to my shop's entry door. I hope all our members play it smart and have extinguishers in their shops.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What Mike is saying, is that I'm not 6'4" and 300+lbs like he is! but he knows that I don't take offence at such remarks, I know that in a scrap, I'm at the right height to inflict serious pain with my teeth!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> What Mike is saying, is that I'm not 6'4" and 300+lbs like he is! but he knows that I don't take offence at such remarks, I know that in a scrap, I'm at the right height to inflict serious pain with my teeth!


Only if you have them in at the time, Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

They really are my own George if you include all the fillings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I live in the west and like the old gun fighters of long ago, why not have two 45's on your hips,, if one runs out you have one more on the other side of your hip  
The grandkids do like to sit right by the phone and do play with the cord from time to time,, 

========






harrysin said:


> Bj, unlike some, who shall remain nameless, I have NEVER doubted anything you have ever said, anyway, any person who has multiple routers, in fact multiples of everything, is bound to have many fire extinguishers even though one of them is tied to the wall with a telephone cord!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> I live in the west and like the old gun fighters of long ago, why not have two 45's on your hips,, if one runs out you have one more on the other side of your hip
> The grandkids do like to sit right by the phone and do play with the cord from time to time,,
> ...


Only the criminals here have guns, all the honest people had to sell them to the government to be destroyed.

I'm surprised that such a safety conscious person like you would fail to untie the cord once the children had been handed back to their parents.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

In the states we all have guns, many.many guns   I think the people have more than the Fed.Gov.have  kids that 10 years old or younger have them.. I think if you went to LA /NY and ask all the kids to put all the iron on the ground you would need many trucks to hall them away.. 
I should note I don't have many only about 20 or so..


Well the phone cord is about 12ft. long, the kind that is always in knots.I think they play jump rope with it LOL LOL I do untie it all the time but you know kids undo something and they go right back and tie it up just for kicks   but it's better than laying on the ground I guess 

========





harrysin said:


> Only the criminals here have guns, all the honest people had to sell them to the government to be destroyed.
> 
> I'm surprised that such a safety conscious person like you would fail to untie the cord once the children had been handed back to their parents.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ... You need a cordless phone 

You also need a bigger gun.... that way you only need one (like me)  LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

That maybe the answer  , but I would need to tie it to wall I'm almost sure it would not be on the hook most of the time ,kids.kids ... 

" bigger gun. " it comes down to the right tool for the right job  LOL

=========



Bob said:


> BJ... You need a cordless phone
> 
> You also need a bigger gun.... that way you only need one (like me)  LOL


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry,

in the States 'dry powder' and 'dry chemical' are 2 different types of extinguishers, and sound close enough alike that they can be easily confused. Dry chemical is an ABC rated (but sometimes only listed as BC) extinguishing agent that works by interupting the chemical reaction of a fire. Dry powder is a smothering agent typically used for class D fires.

Some of the comments about CO2 and dry chemical fires not working well on sawdust and other fires comes from the fact that the velocity of the gas or chemical powder leaving the nozzle of the extinguisher can scatter material around the shop. Attacking the fire from a greater distance or indirectly can help with that some.

I have 2 dry chemical extinguishers in the shop, on opposite corners. They are near doors, so If I come into the shop and find a fire I have the tool right there. 

Any time ANY portable extinguisher is used it needs to be replaced or serviced by a professional. They are single use devices.

At work we use dry chemical extinguishers almost everywhere, except near electrical switchgear. CO2 is best for ENERGIZED electrical equipment fires (class C). If you kill the power a class C fire becomes class A or B. As for dry chemical extinguishers damaging electrical components, if they are involved with a fire chances are they need service anyway...... The chemical used in a dry chem can be corrosive if mixed with water. 

I'm glad you have an extinguisher in your shop. I pray you never need to use it!

All the best,


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "It works out well, but I really wish that I had chosen the bigger of the spare bedrooms instead of the smaller."
> 
> Is it really too late Phil.?


Harry, 
I think that it is, in fact, too late. The only way my shop is ever gonna move is *when* I move it to a building outside. That MAY happen next Spring (not this Spring but in 2010)


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

kp91 said:


> Harry,
> 
> in the States 'dry powder' and 'dry chemical' are 2 different types of extinguishers, and sound close enough alike that they can be easily confused. Dry chemical is an ABC rated (but sometimes only listed as BC) extinguishing agent that works by interupting the chemical reaction of a fire. Dry powder is a smothering agent typically used for class D fires.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more


----------

